# High Quality Midwest GSD Breeder



## David Creech (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone. I am searching for a quality not quantity breeder for mostly companion, but will be involved in tracking, obed., & shutzhund work. Temperment/health issues are more important than ring wins. I am a long time owner of GSD (My special girl Hannah recently passed) & they live inside, go to work w/me, ect. I am not interesed in breeding. Breeder must have solid credentials, verifiable pedigree & health information. Any help is appriciated. Also, greet web/forum.
Thanks


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you prefer German show lines or working lines?

Some breeders I have met, know, or seen recommended....

http://www.wildhauskennels.com (working)
http://www.kulladogs.com (working)
http://www.tritonkennels.com (working)
http://www.24kgsd.com (show)
http://www.theishof.com (show)
http://www.schneidenfels.com (show)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Dave,

I can highly recommend Trish Campbell of Von Triton kennels (NE IL) http://www.tritonkennels.com

I purchased a puppy from her last fall - my boy Mauser. He is everything I could want in a GSD - smart, VERY stable, healthy and a wonderful family members. I believe she is breeding her girl Harley this fall.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

davec, all those recommendations are excellent ones!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Here is a nice small hobby breeder.

http://www.kavanaughshepherds.com/index.htm

According to her website she has 2 male pups available.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Second Trish at Tritonkennels!!! I also have a puppy from her, my little girlie Brandie and she is just wonderful!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi Dave

I think Genie vom Wildhaus is still available, 14 week old Sable Working Line Female.










She would make a fine tracking, competitive obedience or an OK club level dog for a hobbyist.
Nice "middle of the road" type attitude.
Additional Info: http://www.wildhauskennels.com/litters.htm

Chris is a very solid Breeder that meets all of what you are looking for.
A few of the Litter mates are on this board, as well as lots of dogs from past litters also!!


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I can recommend:
vom Gildaf 
in Madison, WI

and
Landschaft Kennels 
in Marengo, IL

I think they both have some puppies still available.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I've kept my eye on Genie...if I was in the market for a pup, I'd be very interested in her!


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

I got my pup from Bill and Jen (www.kulladogs.com) and couldn't be happier with her. The whole experience was very positive. They train and title their own dogs, all dogs have health certifications and they are always there to help and answer questions.

I also think they do an excellent job matching dog to handler. Jayda is everything I hoped for and more.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

At the end of June, my husband and I are bringing home a puppy from Bill and Jen, and Bill has been wonderful to work with. I would have to agree with doxsee that the experience so far is positive and Bill has been very thorough in answering my questions.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

They also keep and work dogs from their own breeding themselves...


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I am also a huge fan of Bill and Jen, in fact, I'm going down there this weekend to train with them.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Dave, I'm also a fan of Bill and Jen & would also recommend Trish.
Our "F" litter Wildhaus pups Sire is one of Bill's dogs and they have welcome us into the Family.
From what you posted Genie sounds like a very nice match, unless you are looking for a serious protection/SchH prospect.
Wildhaus Kennels has a owners Yahoo Group, and I see a ton of posts everyday from other "G" Litter owners. 
(like 20 emails a day)








And they are so very very happy, best of luck looking.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Yes, I couldn't be happier with my G litter Wildhaus pup. And by all reports Genie is a wonderful darling girl! Absolutely great support from Wildhaus Kennels and from all the other owners of Wildhaus dogs. Its like a family! I can not think of even one area where I could have been more satisfied. Chris and Tim Wild are absolutely wonderful breeders. And the G litter IMO is outstanding and will be very successful in all they tackle.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: aubieI've kept my eye on Genie...if I was in the market for a pup, I'd be very interested in her!


Heck if I could handle two and thought I could get away with it, I would be tempted! Her temperment and personality are awesome!


----------



## David Creech (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the references & thoughts. First, I am fairly new to posting on any forum, please allow for mistakes, ect. I will certainly be in contact w/ some of the refered kennels. I do not have a distinct direction on show/working lines, but am more interested in the genetic character & welping care, socialization aspect from the breeder. We all have had hip, health issues from past GSD. Nothing is assured, but a quality breed line, certainly offers the best chances to avoid as many as possible. Again, thanks for all your guidance/help.
Dave


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Dave~

Good luck to you in your search for that perfect addition to your family! And don't worry about making mistakes, we are all human afterall! I look forward to hearing and seeing pictures of your families adventures with your soon to be pup!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: aubieI've kept my eye on Genie...if I was in the market for a pup, I'd be very interested in her!
> ...


I don't need a puppy...I don't need a puppy...


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

Sorry for a lame question but who is Genie and does she have a website?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: anetaSorry for a lame question but who is Genie and does she have a website?


http://www.wildhauskennels.com/litters.htm

If you scroll up a few posts there's a picture.


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

Now I get it.. well thank you. Had a mental fog but it's all so clear now.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.wildhauskennels.com/litters.htm


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Dave!!!

I had a feeling she would be a good match for you


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I had been stalking Genie too. Something about her. I assume she has a new home now??


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Did Dave get Genie? I was looking at her page the other night and DH saw it and fell in love with her as well. She's a great lookin pup!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, Genie went home with Dave and his wife this past weekend. I think it's a match made in heaven. Now we need to get Dave a bit more internet bulletin board savy so he can keep us all updated.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildYes, Genie went home with Dave and his wife this past weekend. I think it's a match made in heaven. Now we need to get Dave a bit more internet bulletin board savy so he can keep us all updated.


Yes, we do!. We need more pictures!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Yay! I'm glad Genie went to a good home! Did you show him the "updated pictures posted on the BBS" section of the contract?


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome to the family Dave....yes we will definately have to teach you the ins and outs of internet and updates via pictures and pupdates (we G puppy parents have a reputation to uphold LMAO). BIG CONGRATS on your new addition, the snuggliest bunz in the bunch!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He and his wife are probably cuddling her and playing with her, 
too busy to get on here and tell us how in love they are with her!!!
Its ok we'll wait...


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)




----------

